# Intel Boxed entfernen?



## herethic (6. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich will meinen meinen Boxed vom i7 920 entfernen.

Ich hab 'ne dürftige Anleitung vom Handbuch wo gezeigt wird,dass man die Push-Pins um 90° drehen muss(richtig?)

der Boxed hat diese Wärmeleitpads: Kann ich den Kühler jetzt einfach hochziehen oder reis ich dann die CPU mit dem Sockel raus?

Oder soll ich ihn gleichzeitg leicht hochziehen und dabei den Kühler drehen?

MfG


----------



## tuner-andy (6. Mai 2010)

Also geh einfach hin dreh die pins um dann müsstest du merken wie sich der Kühler so langsam löst. Dann nimm ihn vorsichtig ab. Keine Gewalt anwenden sonst reißt du dir wirklich die CPU mit raus  Falls sich der Kühler etwas schwergängig lösen sollte einfach etwas hin und her drehen 


EDIT: 

Wobei ich mich frage was der Thread hier soll. Du hast 1249 Beiträge und da könnte man wenn man sich ein bisschen mit PC's beschäftigt durchaus in der Lage sein ein CPU Kühler zu entfernen und brauch dazu eine Anleitung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Mai 2010)

Ja richtig, eigentlich springen die ersten Pins automatisch hoch wenn man sie rumdreht, da doch ein recht hoher Druck darauf lastet. Am besten relativ schnell nach dem betrieb abnehmen, so bekommt man ihn schneller runter, notfalls einfach etwas hin und her drehen wenn alle Pins  draußen sind. Die CPU dürftest du eigentlich nicht rausreißen, hast ja die Sockelhalterung drumherum, und die fällt beim 1366er ja ziemlich stabil und stark aus.

Edit:



tuner-andy schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich frage was der Thread hier soll. Du hast 1249 Beiträge und da könnte man wenn man sich ein bisschen mit PC's beschäftigt durchaus in der Lage sein ein CPU Kühler zu entfernen und brauch dazu eine Anleitung.



Naja die Postanzahl hat nur sehr entfernt (wenn überhaupt) etwas mit dem Kenntnisstand eines Users zu tun. Ich kenne Leute die haben 2000+ Kommentare, von denen mind. 80% einfach nur schwachsinnig sind. Und naja wenn man noch nie nen Boxed in der Hand hatte, ist so eine Frage nicht allzu abwägig


----------



## Mexxim (6. Mai 2010)

bei intel CPUs darf man den kühler drehen, bei AMDs allerdings niemals! denn deren sockelhalterung ist so konzipiert das sie nicht vor verdrehen schützt- im schlimmsten fall sind die gold pins danach nur noch im sockel und nicht an der cpu


----------



## Rizzard (6. Mai 2010)

Es gibt doch nichts einfacheres, als einen Kühler mit Pushpins zu demontieren.
Alle vier pins um 90° drehen und den Kühler anheben...fertig.


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Mai 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Und naja wenn man noch nie nen Boxed in der Hand hatte, ist so eine Frage nicht allzu abwägig



Komisch ich musste diese Frage nie stellen, lag wahrscheinlich daran das ich auch mal die Montageanleitung gelesen habe.


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Mai 2010)

Wollte ihn doch nur in Schutz nehmen


----------



## DAEF13 (6. Mai 2010)

Mach dir nichts drauß, ich habe auch (trotz meiner 13 Jungen Jahre) schon sehr viel am PC rungeschraubt, zig. Kühler (u.a. auch meine WaKü) montiert, und der Boxed Kühler von 920 war am hartnäckigsten, einer dieser s***** Pins wollte einfahc nicht einrasten, aber nach 5 Minuten ging es dann doch  

Der Abbau ist sehr einfach, 90° Drehen, das Schwarze-obere Teil nach oben zeihen, und dann mit leichter Kraft sollte der Kühler schon am sein. 

Unter dem Kühler ist übrigens eine Wärmeleit*paste*, welche aber sehr mager verteilt ist...
Sie bedeckt grade mal die Mitte des Prozessors und damit vllt. grade mal die Hälfte der Gesamten Oberfläche...


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Mai 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Unter dem Kühler ist übrigens eine Wärmeleit*paste*, welche aber sehr mager verteilt ist...
> Sie bedeckt grade mal die Mitte des Prozessors und damit vllt. grade mal die Hälfte der Gesamten Oberfläche...



...was aber ausreicht, da genau da das Die drunter liegt.


----------



## herethic (6. Mai 2010)

OK habs geschafft hab allerdings ein neues Problem ^^


----------

